# 35mm Film was blank?



## tyqre (Feb 4, 2012)

I took black and white pictures with a point and shoot film camera. I then proceeded to take the film to CVS to get the film developed. I came back the next day and the person who did the developing there told me that it was a blank role. She left a note and said the the machine said that my film had been over exposed but there was no negative what so ever. Just one big purple film reel. Im sure the camera is working fine. The shutter went off and the film spooled correctly and nothing happened out of the ordinary. The film reel is the only thing that i can not prove of working fine but im sure it was a working reel. I bought it off amazon and the seller has a 100% satifactory rating. I have no idea what could have gone wrong. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 4, 2012)

Purple ? What specific film was it?
You have the roll of film ?


----------



## tyqre (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes ot was purple. I have the actual film... it was Ilford HP5 PLus 400


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 4, 2012)

She said that "the machine said"? Oh boy.
If the film was overexposed than the frames would be black, or at least very very dark. Not clear or purple.

Out of curiosity, did you shoot any colour film with the camera, and get it developed yet?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 4, 2012)

OK. So is the entire roll the same shade of purple throughout, with no separation between frames or the edges (where the sprocket holes are) ?
Are the film markings visible along the edges ?
Did they know it was B&W film ?


----------



## tyqre (Feb 4, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> She said that "the machine said"? Oh boy.
> If the film was overexposed than the frames would be black, or at least very very dark. Not clear or purple.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you shoot any colour film with the camera, and get it developed yet?



I was thinking the same thing. I havent shot any other film with this camera in years but the camera in perfect shape. Lights in the veiwfinder work, flash works (i put it in flash off mode) and i watched the shutter fire with my own eyes. 


Well i hoped they knew it was black and white film because i said i would like to get this film developed and she took it to the back room. I would hope they at least looked at the film roll before popping it in the machine or whatever. Another note.. I looked back at there and saw her playing around with it, it looked like she was trying to open it or something but i highly doubt it in the open without going into a darkroom or something but i just got a glimpse before i walked out.


And no, there are no black squares.. It use purely the same color throughout. I also noticed towards the ends of the strip are really bad streak marks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 4, 2012)

Ummm, I really doubt that CVS has a B&W film processor in the back ... sounds like they just ran it through the C-41 Color Film processor.

Now, they might have mistaken the HP5 for XP2 ... XP2 is a C-41 processed B&W film.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 4, 2012)

It sounds like they ran your film through the colour processor.
Might want to find a different lab.


----------



## tyqre (Feb 4, 2012)

hmm well.. what should I do when i want to get my next roll processed whether it be black and white or color? Should I go to another place? o be honest if they dont have a b&w processor idk where i could find it. I could do my own b&w.. i have the tank i just need the chemicals. For color I guess i should bring it to them..



> It sounds like they ran your film through the colour processor.
> Might want to find a different lab.



I dont know of any other places that would be any better.  My choices are Walgreens, CVS, or walmart or something.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 4, 2012)

They may have a lab that they send B&W film to, ask them before you hand over the film. Or if you are inclined to do it yourself - which IMO is always best!!! then go that route for sure. That way if there's a problem with your film, at least you can figure out what you did wrong. 

For colour negs, you are most likely good to use them. Try getting one roll processed, and take a good look at their results - if the negs look wonky then perhaps find another lab to try.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 4, 2012)

Black and White Photo Lab in Boston Massachusetts
Village Photo Franklin MA - B&W Film Processing

You have a developing tank ... sounds like you have some past experience in processing roll film before.
If you plan on shooting more 35mm (or 120) B&W, I would suggest doing the film processing yourself.


----------



## tyqre (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, it sounds like i will be developing my own black and white film next time. Ill take my fuji reala to them and see how they do. Do you think they will be smart about color slides if I decide to shoot any?



> Black and White Photo Lab in Boston Massachusetts
> Village Photo Franklin MA - B&W Film Processing



Thanks, ill go check them out


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 4, 2012)

No harm in trying. Just be sure to tell them that the film is E-6 slide film and not regular colour film


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 4, 2012)

Next time you are there ... ask them if they know what E-6 is.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 4, 2012)

You will notice that Blacksheep and I are coming to the same conclusions, and providing the same answers ... our past experience running Photo labs ... and the fact she is sitting so close.


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 4, 2012)

tyqre said:


> hmm well.. what should I do when i want to get my next roll processed whether it be black and white or color?



Never ever use in-store processing from a non-pro lab.  CVS in fine, but put your film in the little envelope and have them send it to a pro-lab on their dime.  If you can develop your own B+W, you should.  It's fun, cheap, and offers far more control.


----------



## tyqre (Feb 4, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> You will notice that Blacksheep and I are coming to the same conclusions, and providing the same answers ... our past experience running Photo labs ... and the fact she is sitting so close.



Thanks for your help


----------



## tyqre (Feb 4, 2012)

Proteus617 said:


> tyqre said:
> 
> 
> > hmm well.. what should I do when i want to get my next roll processed whether it be black and white or color?
> ...



When i first got there I asked for an envelope but they just called someone from the back of the store and she took it. I guess i've learned my lesson.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 4, 2012)

Proteus617 said:


> tyqre said:
> 
> 
> > hmm well.. what should I do when i want to get my next roll processed whether it be black and white or color?
> ...



I dunno, that might be a bit of an overgeneralization. Some of the little labs may be quite good, it's just a matter of finding them.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 5, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> No harm in trying. Just be sure to tell them that the film is E-6 slide film and not regular colour film



Reala is not slide film


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 5, 2012)

gsgary said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > No harm in trying. Just be sure to tell them that the film is E-6 slide film and not regular colour film
> ...



No it's not.
I was answering the OPs question about slide film, though.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 7, 2012)

tyqre said:


> hmm well.. what should I do when i want to get my next roll processed whether it be black and white or color? Should I go to another place? o be honest if they dont have a b&w processor idk where i could find it. I could do my own b&w.. i have the tank i just need the chemicals. For color I guess i should bring it to them..



Personally I think you should do your own black and white. The chemicals required are almost cheaper than a roll of film, it's lots of fun, you don't need anything fancy (I do mine in my laundry, not a darkroom) and you don't need to worry about someone at a lab earning minimum wages who's barely intelligent enough to know which way to insert the film into the magical development box.

I've even seen some quite supposedly competent labs do horrendous screw-ups. One lab exposed a full frame plate from a colleague through the wrong chemicals. Their response was "woopse, no charge". No consolation to someone who just lost a photo that took him about an hour to setup.


----------

